
RTL URLs get flipped, making phishing easier - stared
https://twitter.com/nickmalcolm/status/766068791516114944
======
j4_james
One of the comments on that twitter thread: "Very glad it’s fixed. Not so
great for users of other browsers though. God knows how long they’ll take to
correct it."

Except none of the other browsers have that bug. Somehow Chrome is still
better though.

------
lathiat
Very clever, I love the example using the emoji lock icon to indicate SSL
works well on Mac

------
cmdrfred
The bug exists on chrome for android here. Rather nasty, would fool me.

